
Ask HN: How do you distribute iOS apps internally? - dickfickling
Our organization has gotten big enough that we&#x27;ve run out of App Store Connect users, and waiting for iOS beta review is slowing down our dev&#x2F;release cycle. We&#x27;d like to be able to build and distribute our app internally to product, design, stakeholders, etc, but I&#x27;m not sure how to go about this.<p>I know some companies use the Apple Developer Enterprise program for this, but I vaguely recall a few companies being kicked out of that program because it&#x27;s not designed for internal testing.<p>So, how do you distribute iOS apps internally once you pass the 50 user App Store Connect limit?
======
allwein
TestFlight. The user limit is 10,000. If beta review is slowing down your
dev/release cycle, you may be using it incorrectly. After initial beta review,
it's usually unnecessary to have subsequent versions reviewed unless you've
significantly changed the purpose/functionality of the app, and that's keyed
off of the questions they ask you when you upload new betas.

From "TestFlight beta testing overview" at [https://help.apple.com/app-store-
connect/#/devdc42b26b8](https://help.apple.com/app-store-
connect/#/devdc42b26b8)

 _A review is only required for the first build of a version and subsequent
builds may not need a full review._

